# Best Saddle for no withered  wide round cob



## Jennypenny (1 June 2009)

My lovley cob is a barrel shaped, very wide and has no withers. What type of saddle do you recommed for this type???? I am currently riding him in a wintec, but it does slip a bit and I want to buy him a leather one soon.......


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (1 June 2009)

I had the same problem with my coblet!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Put your fingers in your ears for this bit  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - I had to have one made to measure for her but it is now 8 years old and still fits perfectly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - despite her massive weight loss (over 18 inches from her girth!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








) and muscling up!! Every check on it still passes with flying colours and no matter what happens - spooking, spinning, broncing etc it never never moves an inch - was well worth every penny (and cost per ride makes it such good value for money!!)


----------



## Taffster (1 June 2009)

The ideal highland and cob saddle is very good for the chunkies, but it is very difficult to get  one that wont slip if they are that round. you could try a gel pad in the interim


----------



## josiesmithuk (1 June 2009)

I have my cob in a Fylde Ray, I just faxed a template over to Peter and the saddle arrived the next day, it fits really well and only slips a tiny bit if she has a lot of coat shine on. We tried al sorts of saddles on her and the money slowly crept up but it was worth it in the end. 

x x


----------



## Taffster (1 June 2009)

The fylde saddles are very much show saddles but are the same as ideal he designed them both himself - however if it is a show saddle your after he is the best!


----------



## nobbster (1 June 2009)

i found that with my mums horse and the wintec absolute s***t


----------



## josiesmithuk (1 June 2009)

my fylde is originally a Symmonds does that come from the same ideal/fylde stable?? i was aware the marjorie and the  samantha were ideal but I tried the ideal Highland and cob on her and it was too narrow. The Harry Dabbs saddles were pricing at £1300 including alteration 1/2 suede (way too much for me I'm afraid!). 

x x


----------



## teddyt (1 June 2009)

Thorowgood cob plus- totally designed in england for your type of horse. £350 new


----------



## Taffster (1 June 2009)

Jesus thats one large cob you've got i tried it on mine and it was far too wide and he is an extra wide as you know, funny though when i saw you at Hambleton she looked tiny she really must be deceiving! Wouldnt have thought you'd have been looking for that type of saddle either being an avid show rider!


----------



## Honeypots (1 June 2009)

I have a Samber Working Hunter from Derby house for my cob. Its 8 yrs old and still as new. It seems to be a fit all saddle and I've used it on both my cobs with flat backs and no withers but also on daughters 13.1hh pony although she now has her own one. Its also fit my friends Welsh D when nothing else did and is very comfy too. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.derbyhouse.co.uk/prodshow.asp?id=1799&amp;cat=2&amp;scats=49,93


----------



## Taffster (1 June 2009)

Oh and sorry i dont know the name of all of them and i'm sure he does some that are more specific to showing. I certainly know where to go when i need another one, service and quality are second to none!


----------



## josiesmithuk (1 June 2009)

She's just got no wither at all. Hambleton was a bit much for her she just clammed up shes still only been to a handful of shows so plenty of time yet. I quite liked the Harry Dabbs show saddles just big money. Ditto Taffster though his service and quality are second to none. 

x x


----------



## Taffster (1 June 2009)

yeah Hambleton was our second show with mine last year it is a big one for the early days but his temperament is just fab and he took it all in hos stride, thats geldings for you I suppose. Cari was saying she thought it was the same mare she went to look at last autumn at a breeders in wales! She liked her but her mum said no


----------



## Janesomerset (1 June 2009)

When I had my big, round, no-withers-to-speak-of cob, I bought a Thorowgood saddle. He was too wide for the widest one they did in those days, so I had to make a template of him, using a wire coat hanger, and they adapted one to fit! It was BRILLIANT, never slipped all his life. When he died from EGS, a lady in Yeovil bought it for her very wide young Welsh cob, and told me later it was great with him too.


----------



## frantyman (1 June 2009)

I own one like that - try the Ideal 'wide' range (not sure if it is actually called that but it is easily identifiable on their website) - they were the only ones that came good in the end and they have 5 girthing straps so you can find the best combo for you.  I ended up with the VSD version as it gives his shoulder a bit more freedom and it is fine to jump in up to about 3' (they do weigh a ton  but to be fair, there is a hell of a lot of saddle there) Oh - and cost about £950 which isn't bad.....well yes it is but.....


----------



## tabithakat64 (1 June 2009)

I have an Ideal saddle too, can't recommed it enough for my wide boy.


----------



## Donkeymad (1 June 2009)

Thorowgood Cob Wide (I think that is the full name) is the newest Cob saddle by Thorowgood and is so wide it is almost flat!

You really should not use any coat shine under any saddle, it makes the coat slippery and any saddle will slip. Can possibly be very dangerous.


----------

